# Im concerned about my sulcata



## saintvic (Jun 14, 2012)

Im pretty sure my sulcata is pregnant but I'm new to all this so I'm a little concerned. Anyways, she's making these moans like she's in pain. she's also REALLY swollen in the shell, legs and the bottom of her neck. Then today when I went to go give her some food she was in this huge hole she dug and it's far from where she normally sleeps. It's been about 2 1/2 months since she mated.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2012)

None of that sounds good. Females never make noise, and she should not be swollen like that. I think a vet visit is in order. I have never had this problem before, so I don't know what it is, but I do know that it is NOT normal.


----------



## ascott (Jun 14, 2012)

Swollen? Please provide a pic so the folks who have torts that lay can take a peek....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Vic:

If the tortoise were egg bound, she would not be swollen, she would just be uncomfortable and in pain. The swelling doesn't sound good at all. 

Is she too big for you to handle? It might help her if you were to place her in warm water for a half hour or so. But please take her to a good reptile vet. Are you anywhere near to our member exoticsdr http://www.tortoiseforum.org/User-exoticsdr#axzz1xs7o14mk ?


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2012)

post pics if you can and let us know what the Vet says.. 
Iv'e heard of people being able to feel eggs when they press on the back leg area, but not swelling. And definately not around the neck. What is she doing? eating? Does she have a water source? did she overheat? Shade?


----------



## saintvic (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 22613


Her Swollen neck and legs



saintvic said:


> Her Swollen neck and legs


----------



## saintvic (Jun 17, 2012)

Swollen neck


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2012)

Swollen is never good, and being egg bound would not result in being swollen. I have had RES before who were egg bound, and they were never swollen. I would suggest a vet visit.


----------



## saintvic (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a pic finally, the phone app wouldn't let me post it and when it did it went to another thread. Can she have an allergic reactions to where it cause's her to swell? or maybe something bit her? But the swelling went down yesterday morning but when I went to go feed her earlier today it was swollen again.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks like some type of edema to me, since it comes and goes. It might be some type of infection.


----------



## saintvic (Jun 18, 2012)

The swelling went down a little and shes still eating like she normally does but I'll still take her to a vet. She's also digging these pretty deep holes around her home. Is she trying to cool off? Preparing a place to lay eggs? Or do they lay them in one spot? Can too many Mosquitos be a problem?


----------



## SailingMystic (Jun 18, 2012)

Definitely get to a good vet as soon as you can. Many times an animal will rebound just before you lose them. This one needs help. 

I found this. Just interesting- http://www.justanswer.com/pet-reptile/1nyny-turtle-swollen-puffy-body-right.html


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jun 20, 2012)

saintvic said:


> The swelling went down a little and shes still eating like she normally does but I'll still take her to a vet. She's also digging these pretty deep holes around her home. Is she trying to cool off? Preparing a place to lay eggs? Or do they lay them in one spot? Can too many Mosquitos be a problem?



My female sulcata moans when she lays her eggs. She also moans and grunts when she is going to the bathroom or when I pick her up. So sulcatas DO moan. Swelling not too sure about but female sulcatas will and can dig many test holes before laying eggs. If she is digging a hole to nest in, she will dig with her front legs first then turn around and start digging with both back legs. She will keep switching from left to right until she has dug far enough down to start digging the nest cavity. If she is just digging to stay cool, she will just dig and sit it in. Hope this helps.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Only thing I can say, and would do myself, no matter the cost, is take her to the vet. It hopefully will be something they can give you meds to clear up, but I would rather be safe then sorry. Best of luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## karlyholmes (Jun 21, 2012)

I dont know the answer to why she is moaning and swelling- but I DO know that sometimes humans and other animals can have blood pressure issues during late pregnancy which result in swelling and could result in ecclamsia! And that could lead to seizures or even death. Its expensive, but a vet is the only for sure way to find out


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jun 21, 2012)

saintvic said:


> Im pretty sure my sulcata is pregnant but I'm new to all this so I'm a little concerned. Anyways, she's making these moans like she's in pain. she's also REALLY swollen in the shell, legs and the bottom of her neck. Then today when I went to go give her some food she was in this huge hole she dug and it's far from where she normally sleeps. It's been about 2 1/2 months since she mated.



Awwww poor baby :'(


----------

